# External force Vs Internal force  (video)



## dre2308 (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMyUi6Itcxo&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## clfsean (Jul 8, 2011)

Ummm... ok... I just saw body mechanic tricks. They're fun to play with but don't necessarily demonstrate what you say...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 8, 2011)

Internal&#8230;.external&#8230;.no diff&#8230;false categories made up for reasons of politics, sales and inadequacies. 

Old CMA saying&#8230;Internal goes to external and external goes to internal&#8230;.if trained right they both end up in the same place

Chen Xiaowang


----------



## Jenna (Jul 8, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Internal&#8230;.external&#8230;.no diff&#8230;false categories made up for reasons of politics, sales and inadequacies.
> 
> Old CMA saying&#8230;Internal goes to external and external goes to internal&#8230;.if trained right they both end up in the same place
> 
> Chen Xiaowang


Yes, this is much better!  I was wondering if I was missing something when watching the OP video. Thank you XS


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 8, 2011)

dre2308 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMyUi6Itcxo&feature=channel_video_title



That's not internal , this is internal , nice relaxed power.

[video=youtube_share;2lE4zawLQB4]http://youtu.be/2lE4zawLQB4[/video]


----------



## mograph (Jul 8, 2011)

Internal vs. external is another false dichotomy. I prefer these:
- relaxed vs. tense
- low vs. high (coming from the previous)
- connected vs. disconnected
- sensitive vs. insensitive

Even "soft vs. hard" is troublesome. It could be said that a good punch is soft on the way to the target, hard when it gets there. 

However, as with any controversy, there may be a grain of truth. To me, the "internal" relates to proprioception and the ability to be sensitive to biomechanical connections and distributed force within your own structure. The "external" relates to movements and techniques that can be taught and easily evaluated by someone else -- like a punch, maybe. A good system contains both, as many (including Xuesheng) have said. 

More practice? More practice.


----------



## dre2308 (Jul 10, 2011)

To Xue Sheng, thank you for sharing the video of Chen Xiaowang. Respect to the Chen style Taiji master.


----------



## dre2308 (Jul 10, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> That's not internal , this is internal , nice relaxed power.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;2lE4zawLQB4]http://youtu.be/2lE4zawLQB4[/video]



Interesting video. thank you for sharing.


----------

